# another one bites the list



## i_clodius (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello, everyone.

My name is Markus Clodius, and yes, that is my real name.  I have the documents to prove it.  I started martial arts training at university, in aikido, and as I moved around the province since, have studied Wu-style taijiquan and wing chun as well.  I've now joined a 'mixed style' school, and I expect that learning escrima and jeet kune do concurrently will be fairly interesting.

Thank you for the welcomes you've posted. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a lot of catchup reading to do...

M.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Markus~!

Nice to have you here 

~Tess


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 21, 2004)

i_Clodius,

*WELCOME* to MartialTalk.  On behalf of the Admin/Mod team, we hope you enjoy the Board.

  -Michael


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 21, 2004)

Being a geek, I love the very Roman name.

Welcome!


----------



## bignick (Sep 21, 2004)

i_clodius said:
			
		

> Thank you for the welcomes you've posted. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a lot of catchup reading to do...


yes...the quiz will be on thursday at 9 a.m. and will count for 25% of your total grade...calculators will be allowed but should not be needed...this is a closed-book test and you'll have 50 minutes to complete it...


by the way....welcome to martial talk


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 21, 2004)

Markus,welcome to MT!!  You'll find a wealth of knowlege here.The members here are extremely freindly and polite.We learn allot from each other and have lots of fun at the same time.Enjoy!


----------

